# should ex members of the lease hunt & not pay



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

we had a massive lease turn over on the lease @ $8000 per gun , should
ex lease member still be hunting ? the lease boss filled out the paided spots , yet still ask that the old members be able to hunt 
i know that they are short of $$$$$ , but IMHO YOU NEEED TO PAY TO PLAY , BTW they will not come down to fill feeders & help with feed pens, "glen said they have paid their dues even if they are not paid hunters" i say no pay no play " :help:, i paid $8000 yet they can deer hunt does, quile , ducks , bass fish , ect i want to stand my ground on the pay too play deal , but older members tell me not to make waves :headknock 4 of the 5 are real he!! raisers that spend all night in Mexico , how whould should i ask that they not come back till they pay ???? or just lump it ???


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

whats a quile? is that like a snipe?

I dont care if it was a $5 lease or a $1,000,000 lease. If I paid anything i'd expect no one else to be hunting except paying members. I'd get together with other paying members and ask them how they feel about it. I think you'd have to be crazy not to agree with yourself or me if you were paying YOUR hard earned money. Now if you had permission to bring a guest to hunt out of your slots and someone was considering that person a guest under their lease agreement thats a diff story. Like I said, get together with the other paying members and tell the owner that you wont be returning with your money next year if this doesnt get solved...


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

you tellin me your lease boss ponied up 40,000 grand for 5 spots plus his////dayum...or did I misread it..... if he ponied up the money let him make the decision, I see where your comin from though, having them free load off your hard work ain't right....just where and how big is this lease. thats alotta money


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

do you have guest privlidges, like one guest per paid member? If so, the only way I'd see them is on an invite from a paid member per lease rule. No way I'd go for them having rights to show up and hunt when they want. That's crazy.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds like a lease I need to be on!!! He!! yeah, I'd like to hunt for FREE!!!

At $8000 a gun, dude, I thinks it's time to find a better and cheaper place.
Sounds like the lease boss is a obama supporter. Ya know, passin around the "wealth"!!! This is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard!!!


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe the Lease Boss is letting them pay less? Maybe they are giving him a freebie as a trade? *Maybe they need to man up or hit the highway*!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

plgorman purdy sure he meant quail just a typo anyways yeah i would be ****** in your situation have heard of this happening many times before trust me your not the only one......


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*these areoldtime members that hope to return*



sqiggy said:


> Sounds like a lease I need to be on!!! He!! yeah, I'd like to hunt for FREE!!!
> 
> At $8000 a gun, dude, I thinks it's time to find a better and cheaper place.
> Sounds like the lease boss is a obama supporter. Ya know, passin around the "wealth"!!! This is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard!!!


it is a great place to hunt , i got on with all the old members but now they all can't pay this year but still want to hunt :headknock:headknock:headknock i say no pay no play , and reapply for a spot on the lease when you have the $$$$ , not play and say we paid our dues in years past :ac550: this is now getting me mad  i have put in the years and paid my dues on helping the others


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Just dont make any waves, and hunt for free next year. I just saved you 8K.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*old o'BRIAN Cinco ranch*



regulator said:


> you tellin me your lease boss ponied up 40,000 grand for 5 spots plus his////dayum...or did I misread it..... if he ponied up the money let him make the decision, I see where your comin from though, having them free load off your hard work ain't right....just where and how big is this lease. thats alotta money


 #5 in mavrick co. 12k lease with 12 paid hunters & 5 old members / not paying ????


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, quit, and become an ex member. Apparently, Ex-membership has it's privileges. Heck, for 8K, you could probably find somewhere else if they don't like your protest.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

12 vs 5.....I think they're outnumbered and outgunned. I've heard some stupid lease situations, but this one ranks up near the top.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Procrastinator said:


> Maybe the Lease Boss is letting them pay less? Maybe they are giving him a freebie as a trade? *Maybe they need to man up or hit the highway*!


LOL I know it was a typo im just an *** and couldnt resist...ask anyone on the forum


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

jboogerfinger said:


> Yep, quit, and become an ex member. Apparently, Ex-membership has it's privileges. Heck, for 8K, you could probably find somewhere else if they don't like your protest.


Yep you could def find another place for that price, or 3

If all the PAYING members threaten to take away that $8000x12...if I were the land owner i'd straighten up if presented with that change in income...


----------



## huntinjunkie (Jul 26, 2009)

I would be mad as hell !!! No pay no play that's right !


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Why would ANYONE be STUPID enough to put up with this STUPID situation and have to ask people on a PUBLIC forum "what should i do"? How dayum dense can ya get......! You have to be Trolling!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yep i could ,but i have 5 years on the place*



plgorman said:


> Yep you could def find another place for that price, or 3 i have 5 yeares on the place and each year the price goes up , we kill 150 - 180 B&C class bucks every year , no way will i start over , with feed , turn downes on nice 150 B&C bucks , and bide hunters / guyes that will pay $12000 to kill a deer , i just ask that the guys that can't pay up stay home !!!!! even though they have some great storys to tell
> 
> If all the PAYING members threaten to take away that $8000x12...if I were the land owner i'd straighten up if presented with that change in income...


LoL money talks !! if we don'y pay up some one will !!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

pilar said:


> LoL money talks !! if we don'y pay up some one will !!!


Sounds like they are definitely taking advantage of YOU Pilar! None of your Whacky PM's please! I can't believe i'm reading this!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

sounds to me like the guys that get to hunt for free have a picture of the lease boss with some sheep!!!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yep i thank so , old dude discount*



catchysumfishy said:


> Sound like they are definitely taking advantage of YOU Pilar! None of your Whacky PM's please! I can't believe i'm reading this!


yep it looks like the old dude discount / i will find someone to carry you till your 401K comes back , no work just come down it is paid for :headknock


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Gee, I wonder if any of the resturants I go to will let me have a comp meal from time to time?


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

8k for a deerlease? That makes me love my two ssssssssssooooooooooooo much more. If I was, and I don't think I ever would, or could spend 8k on a lease, but if I was paying that much and some folks, old or not, were hunting for free, I'd raise some serious h*!!, and I'm pretty sure for that kinda money you could find you another lease of equal value and deer.


----------



## gulfcoast cowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

think id have to make a lil stand on that and say no...im on a couple leases and lease out my own country to hunters and everybody pays that is a hunter unless they come as a guest...and sometimes i wish i could prevent the paying hunters from coming lol jk


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

pilar said:


> yep it looks like the old dude discount / i will find someone to carry you till your 401K comes back , no work just come down it is paid for :headknock


I was being nice Pilar, but it is completely clear to me that they are trying to get you to get off of the lease! You are wishy washy at best and you couldn't tote my drinking water! You have NOT supported me in ANY way shape form or fashion so get outta my face douchebag-oh yeah smart arse -i live about 3.5 hours closer to you so pick your words wisely! You only come on 2cool when you have something to b**ch ,complain or cry about and the majority of the time we can't read what you type-"someone please put another excuse in here for him"! When i type broken speech on here it is because i am meaning to -not because i'm drunk or have a total brain fart! Yep totally clear that they want you off!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*thank this is a very HOT topic on the lease*



catchysumfishy said:


> Sounds like they are definitely taking advantage of YOU Pilar! None of your Whacky PM's please! I can't believe i'm reading this!


 VERY HOT TOPIC ON THE LEASE , all the old guys are for it h: but the guys with 5 years or less are against it !!!!!! , what is fair , you paid big money for years and now can't afford it , or go to the back of the line ? i have paid my dues and the new guys have to , so i say get back in line for the lease , pawn your wifes wedding ring don't call the neibor to come get it out


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I was being nice Pilar, but it is completely clear to me that they are trying to get you to get off of the lease! You are wishy washy at best and you couldn't tote my drinking water! You have NOT supported me in ANY way shape form or fashion so get outta my face douchebag-oh yeah smart arse -i live about 3.5 hours closer to you so pick your words wisely! You only come on 2cool when you have something to b**ch ,complain or cry about and the majority of the time we can't read what you type-"someone please put another excuse in here for him"! When i type broken speech on here it is because i am meaning to -not because i'm drunk or have a total brain fart! Yep totally clear that they want you off!


Meltdown on aisle 5. Were going to need a mop.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cartman said:


> Meltdown on aisle 5. Were going to need a mop.


Not a melt down, the Cold Hard Truth!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> "VERY HOT TOPIC ON THE LEASE"


Ya think?

No offense Pilar, but you have had more controversies than anyone on here.

1. The wife throwing your deer horns to the dogs.
2. The boat issues in Port Mansfield.
3. The suspected poachers at your lease around Goliad.
4. The neighbor's killer dog.
5. The lessees not wanting to pay up.

Butch up and tell those guys how it is.

Adios,
Pablo


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Ya think?
> 
> No offense Pilar, but you have had more controversies than anyone on here.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::cheers: LMAO Pilar somebody else has got your number! :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

plgorman said:


> LOL I know it was a typo im just an *** and couldnt resist...ask anyone on the forum


yes, I concur.. he is. :rotfl:



catchysumfishy said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::cheers: LMAO Pilar somebody else has got your number! :cheers:


are you on his lease as an ex member? why are you so heated up about this mans topic? LOL


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> yes, I concur.. he is. :rotfl:
> 
> are you on his lease as an ex member? why are you so heated up about this mans topic? LOL


Lol J it's not his Topic, it's HIM and Severe Stupidity!


----------



## vinniepop (Sep 20, 2009)

at 8000 a gun i would raise all kind of he!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

vinniepop said:


> at 8000 a gun i would raise all kind of he!!


$8K per gun leases DON'T pull this Crapola! Sumpin else is goin on!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::cheers: LMAO Pilar somebody else has got your number! :cheers:


 Looks like we have a Lease Drama King. LMAO! Just a kiddin Pilar.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yes it does 8k is average for mavrick co*



catchysumfishy said:


> $8K per gun leases DON'T pull this Crapola! Sumpin else is goin on!


the guy next lease over get's $7500 + $3500 killl fee , if you can't pay then don't play , it is way too bad / out of controle that 10$ per acer is the going price , and it is to bad that most people do not have the money to hunt prime ranch land , but i work hard , and free loading is like being on welfare ! so don't throw your stones till you live in my glass house !!! yes i b!ctch and conplain only the one's that live in there fatherinlawes trailer on loan , complain why i don't know ? but it looks like we may have an opening on this lease so get a job and let it be till you have the $$$$ to come and hang out , then you will understand what it feels like to carry a freeloader till then :cheers:


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a good paying job, and I would never spend 8k to kill a deer. That's just me. I've got two leases, one is on a prime ranch in south tx and one is in the hill country and I don't come close to 8k.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

pilar said:


> the guy next lease over get's $7500 + $3500 killl fee , if you can't pay then don't play , it is way too bad / out of controle that 10$ per acer is the going price , and it is to bad that most people do not have the money to hunt prime ranch land , but i work hard , and free loading is like being on welfare ! so don't throw your stones till you live in my glass house !!! yes i b!ctch and conplain only the one's that live in there fatherinlawes trailer on loan , complain why i don't know ? but it looks like we may have an opening on this lease so get a job and let it be till you have the $$$$ to come and hang out , then you will understand what it feels like to carry a freeloader till then :cheers:


Lol someone wrote that all down for you in a PM but you Farked it ALL up! That's Dayumd expensive for a Computer "ACER" usually they make lower end Computers but i guess they saw YOU coming TOO! An Opening ? On a Lease with YOU :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: The thought of being on a lease with YOU walking around with a LOADED GUN is Darned scary! No thanks.......!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*just man up and take it down to the jungle*



catchysumfishy said:


> Lol someone wrote that all down for you in a PM but you Farked it ALL up! That's Dayumd expensive for a Computer "ACER" usually they make lower end Computers but i guess they saw YOU coming TOO! An Opening ? On a Lease with YOU :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: The thought of being on a lease with YOU walking around with a LOADED GUN is Darned scary! No thanks.......!


just man up and take this topic down to the jungle here , as most people want to enjoy talking about hunting with out your riff raff post :rybka:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I just wasted 5 minutes of my time reading through posts and now my brain hurts...

Is this crappp real?? Is it fake??? Are they on the same lease?? And why in the WORLD would you allow someone to talk to you like that? You are much calmer than me, sir....

If you are paying 8k for a lease, and 5 members are hunting for free cuz they cant cough up the dough, then you may want to double check and make sure what the TOTAL lease fee is.... Sounds to me like they said, "Hey, lets tell that new guy that the lease is 8k so we can all hunt for free..."

5 people that dont pay on our lease by April 1st means we have 5 fresh faces on opening weekend....


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I say fake story. Funny, but fake. Pilar should wite short stories for a hunting rag.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Pilar, I can put you in McMullen/Frio county at half that cost, and you will be watching trophy deer every time you set in a stand. I say screw these cats and happy shooting, 8 grand is theft in my book. rs


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Make the non-payers go by these rules....

4 deer, no more than 2 bucks, and no more than 2 antlerless, all seasons combined.


at least one unbranched antler, or
an inside spread of 13 inches or greater. The inside spread requirement does not apply to any buck that has an unbranched antler
*Not more than one buck with an inside spread of 13 inches or greater may be taken*


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

At that price which is crazy............no pay no hunt imo


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> I just wasted 5 minutes of my time reading through posts and now my brain hurts...
> 
> Is this crappp real?? Is it fake??? Are they on the same lease?? And why in the WORLD would you allow someone to talk to you like that? You are much calmer than me, sir....
> 
> ...


LMAO- you still are a tad bit naive -go read through his post and you'll get thuh bigger picture! I pulled NO punches for a Stearn reason -try to be nice to him a few times and try to help him out and see what happens to you! I can't wait until you get his first whacked out Pm! Then you can comment.....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I would be quiet this year, enjoy all the hunting and companionship of others and not say a word about it, as the season starts to wind down find another lease with some of the paying members they are on now, if they do not want to, move on by yourself.Remember money is not everything in the end and not all are equal, but in the end if you let it go you will be much happier.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

RAYSOR said:


> I think I would be quiet this year, enjoy all the hunting and companionship of others and not say a word about it, as the season starts to wind down find another lease with some of the paying members they are on now, if they do not want to, move on by yourself.Remember money is not everything in the end and not all are equal, but in the end if you let it go you will be much happier.


true dat! he should also make sure to have breakfast ready for them when they get back to camp after a morning hunt. And bring plenty of sharp knives and latex gloves to clean all kills after he is finished cleaning up the dishes from breakfast. :headknock


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Pilar, I can put you in McMullen/Frio county at half that cost, and you will be watching trophy deer every time you set in a stand. I say screw these cats and happy shooting, 8 grand is theft in my book. rs


I want to see the quality ranches of that size in McMullen that you can lease for $4.00 an acre. Every good ranch I have seen is $8-$10 an acre or more. Hell, my FIL got $15 an acre for his two years ago In McMullen. Not saying it can't be done.

I for one can't believe I even opened one of Pilar's threads.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

pilar said:


> " no pay no play " i/quote]
> 
> There's your answer.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

the title of the thread says it all(IMHO).........EX MEMBER....no dinero= = = no venado


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*No not at all!!!*

I agree ... NO PAY NO PLAY!!!
Last season one of our newer members sent his 18 yr old son up on the monday, tuesday and wednesday of Thanksgiving by himself(no other members were there)!!!!!!!!
I knew someone had been there cause I had left sun morn and when I returned the camp was a shambles( he did a **** poor job of cleaning up)
I found out from the land owner who it was and couldnt beleive this guy had sent his kid without himself...(He was only supposed to shoot Hogs) The land owner said that he left in a hurry right after dark... I dont trust this kid as far as I could throw him .. Im sure he shot a deer and Hi-tailed it out before he got caught.. This guy has been on many leases and is a great person to have on the lease .I was really suprised that he did that.... Makes ya wonder sometimes


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Sounds to me like they said, "Hey, lets tell that new guy that the lease is 8k so we can all hunt for free..."


DING DING DING
Winner winner, chicken dinner!!!!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I cant believe that someone would pay 8K to shoot an animal


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

For 8 grand, you could get a top notch guide to take you out in Baffin, and Port Mansfield every few weeks of the entire year, and all you would have to do is show up.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*heck i could kill one at my place in mansfield*



jboogerfinger said:


> For 8 grand, you could get a top notch guide to take you out in Baffin, and Port Mansfield every few weeks of the entire year, and all you would have to do is show up.


i have my own boat on port mansfield , and feed some great deer in the yard , i fish off shore , but have my eye on a nice shallowsport , but can catch all the trout we need off the dock when bait fishing before heading out in the gulf :cheers: good idea tho


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

pilar said:


> but it looks like we may have an opening on this lease so get a job and let it be till you have the $$$$ to come and hang out , then you will understand what it feels like to carry a freeloader till then :cheers:


Me thinks, it does not matter what you pay for your lease a freeloader is a freeloader regardless!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Pilar, I can put you in McMullen/Frio county at half that cost, and you will be watching trophy deer every time you set in a stand. I say screw these cats and happy shooting, 8 grand is theft in my book. rs


I actually pay quite a bit more than Pilar.......watcha got Rusty, I'm interested.......


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

no pay no play!! There is nothing like a person that is gets to hunt for free and gets the same privileges as a paying member :headknock


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

pilar said:


> we had a massive lease turn over on the lease @ $8000 per gun , should
> ex lease member still be hunting ? the lease boss filled out the paided spots , yet still ask that the old members be able to hunt
> i know that they are short of $$$$$ , but IMHO YOU NEEED TO PAY TO PLAY , BTW they will not come down to fill feeders & help with feed pens, "glen said they have paid their dues even if they are not paid hunters" i say no pay no play " :help:, *i paid $8000 yet they can deer hunt does, quile , ducks , bass fish ,* ect i want to stand my ground on the pay too play deal , but older members tell me not to make waves :headknock 4 of the 5 are real he!! raisers that spend all night in Mexico , how whould should i ask that they not come back till they pay ???? or just lump it ???


It sounds like they want guest priviliges without shooting a trophy.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

The land owner is definitely not going to live with out his $40K. If I understand correctly and on most leases, the lease mgr or ramrod is financially responsible to the land owner & in turn brings hunters in to recoup his money. With that said, if he wants to pony up $40K for his buddies and let them hunt, that's his call. Sounds wishy washy to me but maybe he has deep pockets, I don't know. In that scenario, to say the spots are unpaid would be inaccurate.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Duck said:


> The land owner is definitely not going to live with out his $40K. If I understand correctly and on most leases, the lease mgr or ramrod is financially responsible to the land owner & in turn brings hunters in to recoup his money. With that said, if he wants to pony up $40K for his buddies and let them hunt, that's his call. Sounds wishy washy to me but maybe he has deep pockets, I don't know. In that scenario, to say the spots are unpaid would be inaccurate.


Duck, that is what I thought at first, however I think now I understand a bit more, I think all the spots have been filled but there are these 5 or 6 people whom actually got off his lease but still want to come back and hunt without paying, maybe as a guest or something I don't know, I ain't gonna worry about it though cause I ain't paying 8,000 to hunt nothing


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Is there not a certain number of deer you can kill on the place? It sounds to me like you went from 5 deer/ year to 10/yr?? Not sure how much land your hunting on but either the place was way under-harvested or it's about to get way over-harvested if everyone kills a trophy.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

regulator said:


> Duck, that is what I thought at first, however I think now I understand a bit more, I think all the spots have been filled but there are these 5 or 6 people whom actually got off his lease but still want to come back and hunt without paying, maybe as a guest or something I don't know, I ain't gonna worry about it though cause I ain't paying 8,000 to hunt nothing


Gotcha, some of the reading was a bit "tough" lol.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*YOU NAILED IT*



SpotChaser#2 said:


> It sounds like they want guest priviliges without shooting a trophy.


NAILED dang it only to 100 post for some on to catch on :doowapsta


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

You know if you can't afford it then you can't hunt, unless in your rules it says guest can hunt, but animals are taking from the person whom they are a guest of if they shoot. Thats all


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

drred4 said:


> You know if you can't afford it then you can't hunt, unless in your rules it says guest can hunt, but animals are taking from the person whom they are a guest of if they shoot. Thats all


That is normally the accepted way. Figure out who is bringing which guest, and those guys take deer from that person's quota. If no quota per leasee, then where is the problem, other than an lack of pride? Things like this are one reason I have my own lease, it's not the company's, no partner, NADA. If I don't like it I can change it.

MM


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> LMAO- you still are a tad bit naive -go read through his post and you'll get thuh bigger picture! I pulled NO punches for a Stearn reason -try to be nice to him a few times and try to help him out and see what happens to you! I can't wait until you get his first whacked out Pm! Then you can comment.....


I wouldnt go as far as saying nieve when nobody has any idea what you two are bickering over...

We cant see his special PMs that he is sending to you....

I would suggest that you copy and paste an example of the message so that we could all understand whats going on, but that seems to be too simple of a solution for either of you.

Damnnn, i just wasted another 5 minutes reading the last posts....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> *I wouldnt go as far as saying nieve* when nobody has any idea what you two are bickering over...
> 
> Damnnn, i just wasted another 5 minutes reading the last posts....


I would and DID! Stick around and you will see!


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

Lease contracts can protect the hunter as much as the owner. Is there a lease contract and what does it say about guests and numbers of animals taken.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> I would and DID! Stick around and you will see!


It cant really be that exciting..... why are you working so hard on the climax???

Spit it out man.... sheesh.... patience is not a characteristic of mine.


----------

